# Bottle Cap Catcher Needed



## celerycola (Nov 8, 2012)

Looking for a Bottle Cap Catcher to finish this cooler restoration.


----------



## epackage (Nov 8, 2012)

Great piece Dennis, good luck in your search...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome job on that !


----------



## celerycola (Nov 8, 2012)

The original circa 1930 cooler I had professionally painted and put back together with new hardware. I removed the original signs that were for a Carmel, PA brand called Kramer's. I used a 1928 sign for a model for the Celery Cola signs I had done at the copy shop and laminated. I plan to use it for pop, beer, and wine at my Thanksgiving party.


----------



## LC (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks really good . And good luck finding a cap catcher as they very seldom ever turn up , or at least not in my area . All the years of running I have done going to flea markets , auctions , and other sales , I have never once ever seen one available for purchasing . Will be a great addition to the cooler if you can find one for it , again the best of luck .


----------



## epackage (Nov 8, 2012)

You could probably have a local metal shop make one up fairly cheap if you have the dimensions, just in case you can't find one.


----------



## LC (Nov 9, 2012)

You have a good point Jim , he could get hold of that guy that does all the work for that pawn shop star , he could probably make one . Then too at his rates , it would cost a small fortune to make one .


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> You have a good point Jim , he could get hold of that guy that does all the work for that pawn shop star , he could probably make one . Then too at his rates , it would cost a small fortune to make one .


 I could get a guy local to me to make it on the cheap if he has dimensions, then I can ship it to Dennis..


----------



## LC (Nov 9, 2012)

I know there are guys out there that are fantastic metal workers , I have seen many of them in action over the years . It could definitely be done if one can get hold of the right person .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 9, 2012)

You could try an upside down cow bell. That's about what it would look like. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

Great restoration. It says "You'll Like It" and we do.

 Here's an Orange Kist dispenser that looks almost identical. Is this the type of cap catcher you are looking for?

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

Celery ~

 As you know, there are variation cap catchers. Some are roundish and some are squareish. According to the ads I've seen, it appears the rounded design is the more common type like the one shown here and the one on the Orange Kist cooler.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

PS ~

 I couldn't find any round one's but I did find this unpainted square one ...

 http://www.fun-tronicsllc.com/index.php?crn=352&rn=599&action=show_detail

 Single hole @ $26.50


----------



## vintage57 (Nov 9, 2012)

At the risk of sounding mean, doesnt that look like a tin can cut about 3/4 of the way around, the lid bent up and a hole drilled for hanging? Call it a poor man's cap catcher. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

Dennis ~

 Although the name "Glascock Brothers Manufacturing Company" of Muncie, Indiania has not been mentioned yet, if the information is correct regarding the Pepsi Cola cooler pictured below, then it appears your cooler was made by the same company. Is this correct?

 Thanks.

 Bob

 PEPSI COOLER ~ GLASCOCK BROTHERS ~ RESTORED

 http://www.icollector.com/Pepsi-Cola-double-dot-Glascock-cooler-fully-restored-in-orig-paint-colors-new-galvanized-interior_i9876206

 GLASCOCK BROTHERS MANUFACTURING COMPANY ~ BRIEF HISTORY

 http://www.coachbuilt.com/bui/g/glascock/glascock.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

For comparison ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

PS ~

 Regarding the Pepsi Cola cooler, the first time I read the description I didn't fully understand what it meant where it says ...

 "notice the base plate is the stamping from which the legs were fabricated"

 But now I realize it's saying the four legs were cut out from what was originally a solid sheet (shelf) on the bottom of the cooler and then stamped or shaped into the legs. Cool. Waste not want not!

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

Dennis ~

 Scroll to and notice the various cap catchers on the 1920s and 1930s coolers, especially the Glascock models. I wonder if yours originally had a rounded one or a flat one? 

 Bob

 Extensive website with everything you ever wanted to know about Coca Cola coolers and vending machines ...

 http://www.vintagevending.com/category/coca-cola/feed


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

Dennis ~

 I guess I'm hooked on your cooler because, amongst other things, I am looking for and hoping to find the original patent design, which I haven't found yet but hope to eventually. So unless you tell us otherwise, I will assume your cooler was made by the Glascock Brothers, with the earliest date I've seen for them and related to coolers is 1929.

 As far as finding the right cap catcher goes, I bet these guys either have one in stock or else can find one if you were to contact them ...

 HOME:

 http://www.antiquevending.com/

 PHOTO GALLERY:

 http://gallery.antiquevending.com/squaretop2.htm

 SIMILAR MODEL:

 http://gallery.antiquevending.com/glascock.htm



 This picture is from a 1930 Glascock Brothers catalog, which I thought was interesting because they describe a cap catcher as a ...

 No. 1-28 "Crown Container" ... and available for .25 cents each.


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2012)

I can have one of those made for under $10-15 I bet...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

Dennis ~

 This is the best patent I could find that even comes close to resembling your cooler. I gave up looking for one that features the leg cutouts on the bottom, which might have been a manufacturing feature that wasn't necessarily patented. The tricky part with finding patents is knowing the proper wording. Notice in this example that it uses the word "Refrigerator" but in fact it is an "ice cooled" model as you will discover in the text on the following page. Also notice at the top where it was assigned to Glascock Brothers Manufacturing by Chester A. Frick. 

 It features two lift-top doors with handles (#12) and a bracket-bar (#21) across the underside for leaning the wood bottle cases up against at an angle. Initially I thought the wood cases were two drawers at the bottom but then discovered they were the cut-out holes in the cases themselves. 

 This may not be the exact one, but it's close enough in that I'm sure it is in some way related to the cooler in question. It's too bad it doesn't feature the Crown Container which would make the picture more complete.

 Patent Number 1,862,395
 Filed for on February 2, 1929
 Approved/Granted June 6, 1932


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

Patent full text with Glascock Brothers at top ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

Cropped text with reference to "Ice Tub" ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 9, 2012)

PS ...

 Dennis ~

 Does your cooler have the brace/bar on the underside for leaning bottle cases against?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## madman (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah thats what im saying, have one fabricated, by the way great stuff guys!


----------



## LC (Nov 10, 2012)

That's an easy one to make . Got a buddy that just got rid of his blasted hand brake . If he still had it , I could have made you one like that for nothing , I was a metal worker by trade . That would be an easy one to make . Maybe some one will chime in and make one for you yet . Earlier , I was thinking in terms of one that was curved and more rectangular .


----------



## Eric (Nov 11, 2012)

You have the S&S Model A cooler not a Glascock... made around 1941.... signs could be swapped out.... 

 The cap catcher you need is like the images of the Orange Kist and Pepsi (same model)... Looks like a soup can cut in half.

 Note the area underneath for crate storage... that is where the legs where stamped/punched out... very nice cooler..

  I have a friend who has the same cooler with original catcher... I can go over and take pictures and tracings if you'd like to get one made...

 A fabrication shop here made a few cap catchers for me for my Nichol Kola cooler and others
 It will run you around $55 I would think for a one time fabrication... It ran me $45 and I had 6 made... but for different type of coolers/catchers..

 The place for soda machine info... www.soda-machines.com (great site... I hang out there too)


----------



## Eric (Nov 11, 2012)

Want to see some great soda machines if you go to www.soda-machines.com on the home page look under soda machines on the left side will take
 you to a listing of about every maker.... there you will see images and info... this S&S cooler is there....

 let me know if you want me to get tracings... you need to look out for an original opener too... 
 but your cooler came out awesome....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 11, 2012)

Eric ~

 I'm glad you came along to help set the record straight. It just goes to show how much misinformation there is on the Internet. However, I'm still confused about the 1941 S&S Model A ad below. What's the explanation on that one?

 Thanks.

 Bob    

 Orange Kist ~ Says Glascock but apparently isn't. This is where I initially got the Glascock idea. (Misinformation) ?

 http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/8261239


 Pepsi Cola ~ Says Glascock but apparently isn't. (More misinformation) ?

 http://www.icollector.com/Pepsi-Cola-double-dot-Glascock-cooler-fully-restored-in-orig-paint-colors-new-galvanized-interior_i9876206


 I'm still confused about this one. It's an ad that says "Model A" and claims to be from 1941, but it looks something like the Glascock coolers from the 1931 ad below.    

 Quote from text ...

 "It was very similar to the Glascock ice chest in looks [except] for the fact that the side panels of the Model A were removable. The panels were not removable on other S & S models."

 http://www.vintagevending.com/s-s-model-a-soda-cooler

 This is the only Glascock ad I could find. Even though it is dated 1931, it gives a general idea of what early Glascock coolers looked like.

 http://www.vintagevending.com/glascock-coca-cola-coolers-advertisement


----------



## Eric (Nov 12, 2012)

On a S&S 700 the sides didn't have the slots for removable pannels... but had the same shape, base and legs.. the catcher and openers where also the same... (a opener will have S&S Lima Ohio stamped in them.)
  I've seen another model (which to me, looks newer) also called a model A made by S&S... probably a newer design.

 Check out the coolers and machines on the soda machine site... 

 Vintage Vending was a great place they restored and sold some beautiful and one of a kind machines... that part of the business is gone... I think they sell signs and reproduction stuff now...

 I just bought a non-embossed Quikold standard cooler... decals of MA'S  ROOTBEER but am thinking of restoring it as something more rare.. just don't know what yet.

 Quikold and S&S coolers seems to be the same company... partners, buy out or name change... but many of the coolers will have the same design... kinda like Vendo and VMC machines.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 12, 2012)

Dennis / Celerycola ~

 Does your cooler have a name plate on it? 

 Eric ~

 Thanks again for the information. I looked at the website you posted and enjoyed it a lot. But I have to admit I'm still a little confused.

 1.  You said celery's cooler is an S&S Model A. According to the info on the website it says the Model A has changeable panels. But on celery's cooler I don't see the panel framework. So is his cooler a Model A or a 700 which doesn't have the changeable panels?

 2.  Are the Orange Kist and Pepsi Cola coolers I posted links to incorrectly described as being Glascock's and actually S&S coolers?

 Here's the link and picture again to the Pepsi Cola cooler ~ Notice it has the panel framework ~ But is it a Glascock or an S&S?

 http://www.icollector.com/Pepsi-Cola-double-dot-Glascock-cooler-fully-restored-in-orig-paint-colors-new-galvanized-interior_i9876206


----------



## Eric (Nov 12, 2012)

The cooler's green outer frame IS the frame work.. the Celery (Blue signs) are the sign panels you slide in...
 His is a model A.... 
 A model 700 would have been screened on or decals applied. no frame work....

 The Orange Kist and Pepsi are both  S&S model A (And both have newer/incorrect openers)

 No marking on these coolers other than original openers having the S&S info engraved on them...


----------



## Eric (Nov 12, 2012)

NK Model A

 signs are on ebay all the time... they are pannels for the S&S Model A


----------



## Eric (Nov 12, 2012)

S&S 700


----------



## Eric (Nov 12, 2012)

Correction... they sometimes used small oval shaped water release decals centered low on the back pannel.
 â€œS & S Coolersâ€ Lima Ohio  or â€œQuikold Coolersâ€ Lima Ohio Patent Pending


----------



## celerycola (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to be so late in responding but I've been bottle hunting in the wilds of four states since Friday. 

 Bob, my cooler does not have the rail to hold the cases at an angle. 

 Eric, the legs on my cooler are significantly different from those pictured in the ad for the S & S Model A cooler. I did clean up the original opener (I had replaced it with a 1925 patent Starr opener). It is an Easy Crown No Chip Opener from S & S and patented 1934. The original Kramer signs were nailed to the particle board insulation and the top twelve inch section of the frame was bolted over the signs. There is no slot to replace the signs. 

 Are the curved legs an earlier version of the Model A?


----------



## Eric (Nov 12, 2012)

Yours will not have the rail for cases wrong model and company....

 Also don't go by the ad from Vintage Vending... that may be a newer model?... You're looks like the Nichol Kola one I posted... to show the sign area...
  I don't own this model... my friend owns one... a nice survivor Orange Crush....
 You have to disassemble some of the upper cooler to get the signs into the allowed slots/open areas...  the insulation and tub help hold them in...

 These along with Quikold cooler are nice to work on as they are all bolted together.... not spot welded or pressed together...
 I would think yours is an earlier version as they went to straight legs, then enclosed sides all the way to the base...
 Again check out Soda-machines com and on the home page soda machines... look at S&S and Quikold same company at one point
 yours is there....

 My friend has an opener if you want me to help... email me.


----------



## Eric (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry I mean to say my friend has a cap catcher I can help get a pattern off of... I also know a fabricator who has done some work for me...
 Nice you still have the opener... almost impossible to find.


----------



## celerycola (Nov 12, 2012)

Eric, I would like to get dimensions or a pattern for that cap-catcher. The cooler was an ebay purchase that was close enough for me to pickup. There was virtually no rust above the original casters that still roll well. I disassembled it myself before taking it for painting. The green color is very close to the original paint under overlapping metal. The signs are laminated paper that I printed at a copy shop. The art is from a circa 1930 tin sign that I cleaned up and brightened in the computer.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 13, 2012)

Dennis and Eric ~

 Thanks to both of you I am gradually developing a better understanding of vintage soda coolers. I understand now why I am not the only one who was and still is a little confused, especially when take into accout the numerous restorations being done by what I assume are experts and yet are incorrectly described. Take the Pepsi Cola cooler for example; No doubt there were several people involved with it, namely the original owner - the restorer - the seller - the buyer - and yet the end result is that it is incorrectly described as a Glascock when in fact it's an S&S. You'd think someone along the line, especially the buyer who paid $2,600.00 + ($520.00) buyers premium + taxes, fees, etc, would know it was an S&S and not a Glascock. But because they apparently are not marked, I can somewhat understand the confusion. I say "somewhat understand" because I don't see how a professional restorer would not know one cooler brand from another.  Anyway, thanks again. This topic has been both an interesting discussion as well as an educational one.

 Dennis >>> Please let us see the cap catcher when one is either found or made.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 13, 2012)

For future reference here's what one of the S&S Model A stickers looks like ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dr-Pepper-1930-40s-Ice-Cooler-S-S-Products-Co-Model-A-/170941349078?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cce5fcd6


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 13, 2012)

And here's the cooler the sticker is attached to ... (Which I am guessing is an earlier model than celerycola's. Or is it a later model?)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Nov 13, 2012)

PS ~

 I missed seeing it at first and wanted to point out the sticker is attached to the front of the cooler ...


----------



## Eric (Nov 13, 2012)

And like this...
 I think they would update the cooler but kept the model name the same?

 And this is on the back like all others I've seen...


----------



## Eric (Nov 13, 2012)

And this is what this Model A looks like... a newer model... legs are now gone and sides are now enclosed to the base.
 Still has the old style opener... probably would have the same one punch teardrop cap catcher


----------



## Eric (Sep 25, 2013)

A friend had these cap catchers made.... 
 contact him at pat@customsodaworks.com if you still need one.. I also sent you a email...
 Love the coolers... Like seeing these brought back... good luck!

 The original is the blue one from my friends cooler... He made it into a Ol' Smoothie Root Beer Cooler
 looks awesome!


----------

